# Did you shed a tear for the breakup of Bragelina?



## Ralphy1 (Sep 26, 2016)

I must have gone thru a box of Kleenex since hearing the news and still choke up thinking about it....


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 26, 2016)

Heartrending, and she half Canuck as well.....


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 26, 2016)

I got pissed off that they called it Breaking News both on CNN and even on BBC!  Who cares???


----------



## IKE (Sep 26, 2016)

The latest I've heard is that he was buzzed and got physical with her oldest adopted boy after the boy stepped up to protect her during a argument they were having.......if that's the case he deserved to be given his walking papers.


----------



## Wren (Sep 26, 2016)

Couldn't care less, if the reports of his drinking, smoking weed and carrying on like a 20 year old are true I'm surprised she put up with him for so long...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2016)

Was thinking I might jump in the canal and end it all, but decided I really don't give a damn. In fact, it's hardly news worthy.:saywhat:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Still tearing up no matter what the cause...&#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Ina (Sep 26, 2016)

Bragelina Who?????  I'm more upset that Charles Osgood is leaving the early Sunday Morning show.  I still miss Charles Kuralt.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2016)

I just can't take it any longer. It got to this lady also.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great photo, Pappy, of a mind boggling invention.  And, Ina, Keralt skidded off the road, and the show, after the network found out that he was having an affair while on the road..


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd much rather hear about those two primadonnas than anymore of this shitshow presidential election.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 26, 2016)

Do we really care what the rich, spoiled and bad tempered egomaniacs do?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 26, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Do we really care what the rich, spoiled and bad tempered egomaniacs do?


We must, we keep reelecting them. Boom. Couldn't help myself!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> We must, we keep reelecting them. Boom. Couldn't help myself!



??? Know not of whom you speak, Shalimar, am I missing something?


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 26, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> I'd much rather hear about those two primadonnas than anymore of this shitshow presidential election.



I'm with you on that, Debbie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm not affected by these type of things, their business and not really a surprise, happens all the time.  Not much interest in celebrities private lives usually.


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2016)

I somehow managed to pull myself together and put on a brave face for the world. <gag me>  From the way the news carried it, you'd think the planet split in two.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 26, 2016)

I binge read the scandal rags every week for a hoot. But except for shaking my head at the excess I don't really care. Besides the fact I seldom watch TV or movies. I wouldn't know most of the celebrities if I tripped over them.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm firmly in the couldn't care less category.


----------

